# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Spectacles, sunglasses, which record video snippets, Snap, Inc., Venice, California, USA - spectacles.ai

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Snap, Inc.

Website - spectacles.com

youtube.com/Spectacles

twitter.com/Spectacles

instagram.com/spectacles

Spectacles on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Snapchat’s Spectacles are available today from strange yellow vending machines"
No, it’s not a Minion

by Chaim Gartenberg
November 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Snapchat Spectacles are going for hundreds of dollars on eBay"

by Nick Statt
November 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "First Click: Are Snapchat Spectacles the next big thing?"

by Thomas Ricker
November 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Snapchat Spectacles are here and they are ridiculously run"

by Bryan Bishop
November 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles first look

Published on Nov 12, 2016




> Snap, Inc. (formerly Snapchat) released its first ever hardware product this week. It's called Spectacles, and it's a pair of sunglasses with a camera embedded in them. 
> 
> You can use the sunglasses to shoot videos that are easy to share on Snapchat, and they're a ton of fun to use.

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles Demonstration

Published on Nov 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Articles "A second Spectacles vending machine popped up in Big Sur, California"

by Andrew Liptak
November 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat  Spectacles giveaway !!!!

Published on Nov 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Articles "This is why Snapchat didn’t give Spectacles to techies"

by Josh Constine
November 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Snap's Spectacles are the first camera we actually want to wear

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> Snap, the company formerly known as Snapchat, just released its sunglasses with built-in cameras. They're tough to get, but fun to use and they just might be the first face computer you'll actually want to wear.

----------


## Airicist

Gadget Story Time with Spectacles

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> Tito Hamze has a spectacular day looking through Spectacles by Snap. What is it? How do they Work? Are they fun? hopefully all your questions are answered here.

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat’s Spectacles in the real world

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> A playful and limited launch strategy has turned Spectacles into a phenomenon: 
> 
> "Snapchat's fans, not the media, are telling the world about Spectacles"
> A playful and limited launch strategy has turned Spectacles into a phenomenon.
> 
> by Nathan Ingraham
> November 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles review

Published on Nov 21, 2016




> Snap Spectacles offer one of the most unique ways to shoot videos. 
> 
> The ability to capture footage from an eye-level perspective makes a huge difference compared to what you get with your smartphone. The app experience isn't perfect, and it takes way too long to sort through and post Spectacles videos. But Snap has created a fascinating product that Snapchat users are going to love — if they can get their hands on a pair.

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles review

Published on Nov 22, 2016




> These sunglasses with an incorporated video camera are a whole lot of fun, as long as you're a Snapchat user. This is what they're like to use and how they work.

----------


## Airicist

A stroll through Snap’s NYC Spectacle line

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> Jordan Crook roams the winding line at Snap’s NYC Spectacle store, talking with customers waiting in the freezing cold for a pair of $130 video-capable sunglasses, and begging the question: Why?

----------


## Airicist

Snap makes a Spectacle of itself

Published on Nov 30, 2016




> The why behind the wacky: Snapchat Spectacles explained.

----------


## Airicist

Cheap prescription lenses for Snapchat Spectacles

Published on Dec 14, 2016




> Hey, four eyes: if you've been putting off grabbing a pair of Snapchat Spectacles because you need Rx lenses, we've got good news for you!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Re-live the first surgery recorded via Snapchat Spectacles"
"In terms of teaching and learning the spectacles have enormous value."

by Andrew Dalton
December 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles wins "Best Hardware" at the 10th Annual Crunchies

Published on Feb 6, 2017




> Snapchat Spectacles wins "Best Hardware" at the 10th Annual Crunchies. TechCrunch kicks off 2017 with the 10th Annual Crunchies Awards Show, the award ceremony to recognize and celebrate the most compelling startups, internet, and technology innovations of the year.

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles wins "Best Startup Video" at the 10th Annual Crunchies

Published on Feb 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Cracking Open Snapchat Spectacles

Published on Mar 9, 2017




> Bill Detwiler cracks open the Snapchat Spectacles and shows you the tiny tech that makes these specs smarter than your average shades.

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles UK unboxing, setup & hands-on review

Published on Jun 9, 2017




> Snapchat Spectacles unboxing and setup: Toddy unboxes a pair of black Snapchat Spectacles following their European launch.

----------


## Airicist

"Exclusive: Snap to Release New Spectacles This Year"

March 2, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Snap's next Spectacles include two cameras, says report

Published on Mar 3, 2018




> Does the world want more camera eyewear? Snapchat reportedly will launch Spectacles 2.0 this fall, with a third version next year that could incorporate new effects with dual cameras.


"Snapchat plans two new Spectacles, report says"
The webcam-powered sunglasses were hot for a minute, but will two new rumored versions have greater staying power?

by Dan Ackerman
March 2, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles 2.0

Published on Apr 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Snap Spectacles: are they the face camera we’ve been waiting for?

Published on Apr 26, 2018




> You have to give Snap credit for giving hardware another try. Its first attempt, the face-camera called Spectacles, fell short of spectacular. But they're back with a new version. The yellow rings around the lenses are gone (the company decided the LED lights were enough of an indication that users are recording video). The new model is more expensive ($150) but it's water-resistant, comes in new colors, and has enhanced imaging capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

New Snap Spectacles hands-on: Worth it?

Published on Apr 26, 2018




> The new Snap Spectacles are now slimmer, water-resistant, and take photos. But that might not be enough. Casey Newton reports.

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles version 2.0 may come with two levels of tech

Published on Apr 26, 2018




> Remember Snapchat Spectacles? Those funky yet cool sunglasses that also let you shoot videos that you then shared via Snapchat? Well, it looks like they’re back, and they’re more spectacular than ever. When the original Spectacles debuted in late 2016, they were a sort of tech novelty product – albeit a spendy one at $150 – but for a while there, they were also kind of a must-have for the tech-obsessed.
> 
> Now, the next version of Spectacles is on the way, and according to Cheddar and other sources, there may be two versions to choose from, including a $300 unit sporting two cameras, GPS and other tech goodness.  Snap’s original marketing push, which involved those sorta cute, sorta creepy “Snapbot” mobile kiosks, was perfectly executed, and they were fun, just admit it. A video camera in your glasses? Pretty cool.
> 
> Sure, Snap eventually got stuck with a few thousand pairs they couldn’t hardly give away, but this next version could be timed just right, as multiple top-tier tech companies – including Apple – reportedly have smart specs of their own in development for use with augmented reality apps.

----------


## Airicist

Spectacles 2 announced!

Published on Apr 26, 2018




> Spectacles 2 announced: Snap just launched a new version of its camera-laden sunglasses, Spectacles. Toddy takes you through the ins and outs of the product's history and what this new edition brings to the table.

----------


## Airicist

Snapchat Spectacles review (2018)

Published on May 12, 2018




> At $150, these sunglasses with a camera are pretty pricey.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Spectacles 3 from the creators of Snapchat

Published on Aug 13, 2019




> Get to know Spectacles 3, the latest version of Spectacles sunglasses with dual cameras designed to capture the world in 3D.
> 
> Two HD cameras on either side of the frame capture depth and dimension the way your eyes do, and power new augmented reality creative tools to enhance your Snaps.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Snap announces Spectacles 3 with an updated design and a second HD camera"
They’re $380 and go on sale in November

by Casey Newton
August 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Snap Spectacles 3 review: A better, more sophisticated novelty

Nov 12, 2019

"Snap Spectacles 3 review: A better, more sophisticated novelty"
The video-recording glasses have grown up, but they still have limited appeal.

Nov 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Snap Spectacles 3 review: here we go again

Nov 12, 2019




> Snap’s Spectacles 3 have arrived with a striking new design and a much higher price — $380, up from $150 to $200 for the previous edition. Snap’s latest glasses are pricey but hint at where the world is going. They begin to integrate Snapchat software with the real world.


"Snap Spectacles 3 review: reaching new depts"
Snap’s latest glasses are pricey but hint at where the world is going

by Casey Newton
November 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Are Snapchat's new $380 AR sunglasses actually worth the money? (Full review)

Nov 12, 2019




> Snap's sunglasses now capture depth information so you can add 3D objects to your photos and videos. But they cost $380. Are these sunglasses worth it?


"Snap Spectacles 3 review:"
Snapchat's specs can't justify the $380 price tag

by Lexy Savvides
November 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

What are Spectacles 3?

Nov 13, 2019




> Capture your world in 3D.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing Snap Spectacles 3

Feb 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the next generation of Spectacles | Snap Partner Summit 2021

May 20, 2021




> Introducing the next generation of Spectacles! Working with our top augmented reality creators, we’re rethinking the way we communicate, live, and explore the world together. 
> 
> If you’re a creator or developer and want to join the Spectacles journey, head to Spectacles.com and submit your name at the bottom of the homepage.


spectacles.com/new-spectacles

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Snap’s AR vision is about Spectacles—and a whole lot more"
In the race to create the future of AR—and maybe even make the metaverse real—the Snapchat maker has already made more progress than some tech giants.

by Harry McCracken
April 20, 2022

----------

